# Menu for 100 people at $15.00 per plate



## kkauf5hi5 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm trying to plan a menu for a reunion that will only cost $15.00-$17.00 per person but will still impress. Some sort of chicken dish, beef dish, vegetable, starch, and salad(s). Any ideas? I'm open to most anything creative, and am in a creative block myself! Please help.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Does this include only the food cost?

Or will you have to pay for labor, kitchen rental, tableware rentals, buffet table rentals, etc., out of the per person amount?


----------



## kkauf5hi5 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just food


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Confuzzled....

so youre trying to plan an impressive menu that someone else will  be hired to

propose and execute? Or one that you will be prepping/cooking/serving yourself?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what kind of kitchen equipment do you have?

budget buffet chix dishes......chicken mirabelle

budget beef dish.....brisket, or pasta with beef....mostaccoli with beef

salad...depends on time of year, but mandrian oranges & crasins give a big bang for little $

potatoes always popular

veg.


----------

